# Confused & worried



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,
  
I'm new here nd very confused. I initially posted on the IUI board as I'm looking at possible IUI or ovulation induction with injectable.
I am unexplained nd DH has no problems, so we have the "unexplained secondary infertility" tag.  

I have a 14 yr old who was conceived very quickly. Dh nd I have been ttc for 7yrs on nd off without any luck. We have finally decided to get help as we weren't getting very far on our own.

Anyway, I have a consultant appointment next week nd when I spoke with the nurse over the phone she said that with IUI nd OI they alllow for u to have 3 follicles. 
My question is how much of a risk is it to go ahead with 3 follicles in regards to having triplets? DH nd I are prepared for the possibility of twins but tbh we never thought of the possibility of triplets  

How likely is it to have triplets with 3 follicles? 
What I'm thinking is, it can't be very likely if the clinic is happy to go ahead with 3.
At the same time I want their to be more than 1 follicle as I ovulate with 1 follicle on my own without any treatment, so more follicles means more targets for DH's swimmers, right?  

At the same time I was told if I have more than 3, the cycle would be abandoned nd I would lose whatever amount we have spent up to that point.

Has anyone else had IUI or OI nd how many follicles did you have?
Any advice/comments would be very helpful nd appreciated.
Thank you for taking time to read/comment. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Lambie36,

I was originally going to move your post to a board where it may receive more replies but I notice you've since had more luck from your other post anyway 

Just a few links to areas that may also be of help to you:

Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen:
 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Diagnosis - Unexplained:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

Treatment Support - IUI (which I know you've found anyway, but just for easy access):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Hoping For Another Miracle:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0
I wish you all the best and lots of luck with your treatment 

Angie x


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanx Angie, I will def check it out. 

Lambie xx


----------

